
Thunderbolt flaw lets hackers steal your data in 'five minutes' - alvis
https://www.engadget.com/thunderbolt-flaw-access-data-theft-075856181.html
======
maxbaines
This is why Microsoft do not implement Thunderbolt on Surface. See -
[https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/28/21239517/microsoft-
surfac...](https://www.theverge.com/2020/4/28/21239517/microsoft-surface-
laptops-tablets-thunderbolt-support-security-concerns-comment)

